# how do i change the gullet on my wintec??



## pinktiger (1 April 2008)

HELP!!! bought a fab wintec 500 dressage saddle for baby horse and it comes with all the gullets,, problem is i bought it off of ebay and it hasnt come with any instructions????????? is on a wide (white gullet at mo and my boy is a narrow tb)


----------



## CBAnglo (1 April 2008)

Wide is the Red gullet.  White is extra wide.

It really is preferable if you get a saddler to measure your horse to determine which width he is - the measuring guide they give you is rubbish.  As a guideline though, put the gullet directly onto your horse's back in the normal position, and check to see if there is any pinching and that it is not too wide and will therefore press down on the wither.  The gullet should fit exactly i.e. dont worry about any of that 3 finger nonsense.  

It is fairly easy - you only need a screwdriver to unscrew the 2 screws, pull the gullet apart and slide out the old gullet, fit the new one and screw back in place.  The "skill" is determining which gullet is the right size, although that is pretty arguable with Wintecs.


----------



## irishdraught (1 April 2008)

Be prepared for blood, sweat &amp; tears! 
I have never managed to change a wintec gullet with ease.


----------



## Britestar (1 April 2008)

If in doubt take it to your saddler. Its not so hard once you've done about 20


----------



## pinktiger (1 April 2008)

oh thanx guys, i hope is goin to be easy or it might end up back on ebay!!


----------



## Seahorse (1 April 2008)

Try this link http://www.wintec.net.au/easyChangeGulletSystem/index.html

Although it's not as easy as it looks!


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (2 April 2008)

It's not rocket science, it really is easy &amp; only takes a few minutes if it is the same as on a Bates saddle. Open up the velcro by the pommel &amp; that will expose the gullet &amp; the screws that need unscrewing. Just unscrew them &amp; remove the gullet. Then just insert the new one, for you it will be either yellow (narrow) or green (medium) &amp; then you just put the screws back, tighten them right up &amp; put the velcro back together to close the pommel &amp; that's it.


----------



## horsemad67 (3 April 2008)

In theory it is really easy to do and straight forward but I agree with Irishdraught its not easily done without breaking out in a sweat.


----------



## Apalacia01 (3 April 2008)

I have always found it very difficult - normally end up with me holding one side of saddle with a foot or something and then not being able to get screws aligned!


----------

